# Catching Mink



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

Had a good week on mink in this one little spot.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very good video. I like how you showed location and set making.


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing,,,video's are awesome!


----------



## greenleafbay (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice video .It is great and hope to see more .Thank You .


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

Very cool video. Keep 'em coming


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

My 9yr old nephew is saving to be a trapper he told me....
Cant wait to show him this vid.
we'll be watching for new postings!


----------



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks All! I had to pull these few sets because the river is mostly frozen over and the wifes worried about the cats getting in my sets haha. Next year I'll have more traps and more spots. Any opinions on favorite size and trap make for mink?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Congratulations on creating a great video.

The #1 Victor long spring trap is a good mink trap, as you have proven.

My personal favorite mink trap is the Victor 1.5 coil spring, which worked great for mink and also on my Red Fox line.

See you next time!


----------



## oceana trapper (Dec 26, 2012)

what do you guys use to bait mink having trouble getting them to commit to hole


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

A small piece of fresh muskrat works well during late winter.


----------

